# Your biography???



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Some of these arrogant people with thousands of posts seem like they might really know something. Some posters remind me of those I see around at meetings. As I read responses and weigh their merit, I find myself curious about the source, and that sources experience. I also am just plain old nosy. So I am asking folks to tell us about what your life experience is with beekeeping. I could just leave it at that, an open ended question like what you ask folks when you first meet so they tell you what they want, but I am also curious about how you got into bees, # of hives you have had over the years, money you have lost or made, how you market yourself (honey versus pollination), your prices, your inventions or contributions, your dreams, etc...

I will post this as is and then post later about myself.

------------------
Joe Miller
[email protected]


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I was working 12 hour shifts on nights on the same days my wife worked during daylight. On days off I could not go to sleep at the same time as she, yet was often not as awake as a good book required. So I spent a lot of money renting movies. This hurt the wallet so I started going to the public library where they had hundreds of free videos. Brushy Mountain got me hooked.

I'd grown up with an interest in science, Mom and Dad played around with different critters, and I'd once been a healthy vegetarian. So I got equipment for 2 hives, found someone licensed to sell nucs in my state and got 2.

I had lots of fun playing with them in my back yard. We went to some local and state meetings. We took pictures of the first crop harvesting, which my wife showed to lots of people at work. Total strangers started asking me if they could buy some of my five gallons of honey. Well, with a wife that cooks, people wanting to buy it, and me wanting to make mead it only went so far.

So I had to increase things! Split one hive that first fall. THe split made a queen and was great in the spring with fast come on and great comb honey. Bought 6 more nucs, and got 13 supers of honey in the fall. Sold that at better than retail price in 3 weeks.

I enjoyed this stuff! Working outside. Selling a quality item. Some of the mead came out okay. Got to bang a hammer around. So I dreamed of more. Split all 9 hives again that fall with purchased queens. I fed too little too late, weak hives were prone to wax moth and I ended up wintering 9 (go ahead and laugh).

Well I learned about the pollination prospects after visiting with and reading about some large beekeepers around PA, MD, VA, and NC. I got hooked up with some of them, one of whom let me work some last fall with him (2 days). He'd had 4 back surgeries, needed my strong back. I helped him a lot this spring for good money (hard work) and learned a lot about bees for profit that does not get talked much about where I learn from. With his help, his corn syrup, and a queen shippers mistake, I increased to 36 hives this year.

We had a good spring harvest and a 50 gallon fall harvest. Feeding lots to the splits we made, but some actually made a living. My wife is getting into working with bees. She actually said she imagines keeping 3 hives should I die a premature death. She also makes all my bee suits and soon to make the gantlets for my gloves. 

We have the fall crop selling well, one good store customer. We plan on a booth at the next county fair for honey sales and pollination exposure. I will continue to work for others for the learning experience, the corn syrup, and because I enjoy an honest days labor. I hope to get to a point where my bees make enough money that I can cut back on my regular job ( I am a nurse on a trauma/surgery step down unit-kind of like an ICU at a small hospital). Then pollinate a lot of cukes, melons, and maybe blueberries if the money and honey is right.

I try to give back and market myself by talking to any groups that will hear me. My wife has spoken at a Montessori school with a swarm. We have both given a talk for 4-H this summer. We try to get everyone into a hive that wants to and love to get help extracting.

Hope you enjoy this stuff with the same enthusiasm I have!

------------------
Joe Miller
[email protected]


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi Joe,
You probably don't want to hear this, but most of the info you asked about is out there in previous postings. Kinda like one really long conversation, with the previous stuff hanging around on the web indefinitly. Personally, I have been keeping bees for 3 years now, only half a dozen hives, but still have tons to learn.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I do not have "thousands of posts" yet, but some say I can be arrogant, so I guess I'm on the right track. 

The problem with profiles is this. It's natural for some to think the more hives you have the more successful or knowledgable you are. Not all, but some. But someone like M. Bush (thousand post, and arrogant..?), who has a small fraction of hives compared to clintonbemrose, may have years more practical experience. I don't care what individual profiles are, I'll wiegh each post or contribution on its own merit. And with over a thousand members, if someone is less than straight with information, someone is going to call them on it.

And who can say profiles given are correct. But if you must know (I also think about what others are like and ask the same questions)...I'm a 83 year old grandmother of six, have 2 hives, want to buried in a casket full of honey,......


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

About 30 years ago I wanted to move to the country and be self-sufficient. Amazingly, I discovered others were also interested. I subscribed to Mother Earth News (which was about homesteading back then, not exercise machines). I discovered that I was very good at raising things like chickens and very bad at raising a garden. But in an effort to be self-sufficient I needed a source of sugar. Both raising and processing things like sugar beets or sorghum seemed like way too much work, especially since I wasn't very good at plants, so I decided to raise bees. I had no idea at the time how interesting they were.

So for the last 30 years I've had from 1 to 8 hives. I've raised them in town (Mitchell, Ne and Omaha, Ne) in the country (Laramie, Wy; Brighton, Co; Greenwood, Ne; Sidney, IA). And between being tired of lifting and watching my bees die from mites, I was about to cut back to just 2 hives and was going to do them horizontally, when I discovered this board.

The small cell theory was the most interesting, but so was FGMO and Housel positioning. Suddenly I realized how much I didn't know about bees that I wanted to know. What size cells would they build on their own? How would they orient the cells? How would they winter in a horizontal hive? Could FGMO really kill mites? Could I actually run hives without chemicals again, as I had always done in the past, before the mites came? Could I wax coat PermaComb and have one-step regression to small cell?

So now I have about 50 hives and am converting to small cell and plan to sell nucs this spring. I'm hoping to make my contribution to the survival of bees and beekeeping.

I started posting simply because bees are so interesting to me. Before I knew it I was asked to be a moderator. (Now Guard Bee). Until recently I've only been a hobbyist and so I probably tend to see things more from that point of view. I think a commercial beekeeper has a different perspective than me.

My general perspective over the last 30 years has been that the bees know what they are doing and I should help them do it in a way that is not detrimental to them or the success of my hives. I suppose that was the appeal of this board. Most people on here seem to share the general philosophy that beekeeping is about working with the bees and not just about manipulating them to our ends.

I have found that the opinions here have made me reassess many of my own opinions. Often we come to our own conclusion about a method because of our success or failure with it and the failure or success was due to the weather, the time of year, the climate etc. and not because the method itself was flawed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

Hi nursebee,

My father had honey bees, and I can still remember when he bought his first package. So I grew up around honey bees most of my life. All of this was before the internet, mites, small hive beatles..etc. Our hives died out in the late 80's. Dad didn't know why and we never got back into it.

About 5 years ago the lot beside my house was being cleared, but to my suprise a tree that was being removed was home to a hive of bees. I tried to hive the bees but they would have none of it. After that I was biten by the bug and could hardly wait till the next spring to order my first package.

My Dad was all for it and helped out by giving me his old "The Hive and The Honey Bee" book. I read the book and the bees finialy arrived. I did as the book had told me and all went well. Later that summer the hive wasn't doing well the population was going down. I must have read through that old book a dozen times to find out what was wrong with my hive.

One day after looking through my dieing hive again I saw my first V. mite. I didn't know what it was and couldn't find anything on it in my book. I finaly had to look through a pamplet to find out what it was. Come to find out that my Dad's book was printed in 1975. I bought the check mite strips and the hive made it through the winter. 

So finding out, that I was behind on my beekeeping knowlage, I started looking. Buying books and searching the net for any help that I could. That's when I found beesource. THANK YOU BARRY!

I didn't like putting the strips in when my hive was dieing but I felt I had no choice. When I started reading about small cell, and FGMO. I felt this sight was going in the right direction. I can not tell you how much help I receaved from the moderators and other members from this sight.

I am a moderator/guard bee now. I do not want people to think that I know all about beekeeping. I'm still learning and will continue to learn from now on. I try and help others as I was helped. I feel that every post should be answered. I don't through whatever out there. If it comes down to it I'll look it up in a book or search for it here at beesource.I now have 23 hives. I'm a active member at my state beekeepers association, and the chairman of my local beekeeping club.

Keep in mind that if you ask 10 beekeepers a question you will get 10 different answers. As Michael Bush said "Often we come to our own conclusion about a method because of our success or failure with it and the failure or success was due to the weather, the time of year, the climate etc. and not because the method itself was flawed."

I have made money working with bees. I have made the most money removing bees from houses. I market my honey by word of mouth and it has worked great. I sell most or all of my honey within 30 days of harvest. I plan on haveing a booth at the next county fair to sell my honey and wax products. I sell my honey for as much as I can! 

I go out several times a year and give lectures on beekeeping. From school kids to adults it's suprising how little people know about the honey bee and how important they are to us. I think everyone should know about the honey bee, and what they do.


I hope this covered what you wanted.


------------------
BB

The first step in house breaking a dog, is letting the dog in the house.

[This message has been edited by BILLY BOB (edited October 24, 2003).]


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Well let me see my father was a hobbyist beekeeper (his friend also kept around 40 colonies). I don't recall that he kept more than 6 hives. At the age of nine I started helping him with the bees. Reading walter kelly's book how to keep bees & sell honey (I still have it too). Ever since then I've had bees which equals around 20 years or so thus making me going on the ripe age of 30 quite soon :> ). I started with 2 packages of my "own" bees and quickly expanded over the next few years. So the majorty of the years I kept from 50 to 70 colonies. I used FGMO for 4 to 5 years while at the same time read and studied up on small cell. 5 years ago I decided to go for small cell methods only. The following year I committed to it and have used nothing other since 4 yrs later. Through this process starting with 66 colonies I now have 4 colonies and one wintering nuc which are now mostly on the 4.9 cell sizing which I just completed this year. The low numbers are actually due to a severe winter last year. I had 9 colonies come through winter and one nuc. They were rather weak (to me)so I combined keeping the strongest queens to 4 colonies and split one nuc. I had every intention of splitting all colonies but the season was poor and I had to finish culling combs so I opted to leave alone and play it safe. Thinking back I believe I made a mistake in combining the bees. Consulting with other small cell beekeepers I found out that this was normal in year 3 or 4. Once the bees go through this weak stage they grow strong and seem to develope resistence to the mites. I plan on splitting in the spring along with bringing in some small cell package bees. I will probably bring in either some russian or buckfast packages also placing on small cell bait combs. I have a particular intrest in breeding, selecting, queenrearing. For more info about my methods one can look at my website http://wave.prohosting.com/clay2720/ 

Clay


----------



## Susan (Aug 6, 2003)

Hello,
We got started just in July. Long story short,I rtired 3 yrs ago from ulility co in Ca, hubby has trucking company team drove together hauling bees around the county last 6 yrs or so. Hubby will be retiring in Jan, still need income. He farmed/feed lot/raised cattle in Ne. We have our 1st 200 colonies, and next month will be getting 800 more.AND yes, I have a lot to learn, but you guys are the greatest, always a help, and do not look at me like I'm stupid. A year from now, I will say Boy was I dumb!!!! Thanks again for all the great advise here.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I'm probably arrogant generally but I try to hide it. I'm a retired psychologist that has done many things, all self employed. Today I have 15 hives of bees. I started with 20 nucs this Apr/May. (Nucs were late this year.)Lost 4 to AFB and 1 to a queen death when it was too late to requeen. I had 4/5 hives when I was 15 or so And I just got back into it and this is my 2nd winter.(I'm 70 this month). The number of hives relating to knowledge is not always a bad calculation. I started with 8 and lost all the 1st winter. (Better people than I did that, here in the Northeast)Between them and my big start this year I got the experience it would take years to get with 1 or 2 hives. Especially since I wasn't lucky. I spend a couple of hours a day reading about bees on this list and other sites and in my library. We have 3 bee authors in my beekeeping club including the man who wrote "Beekeeping for dummies". Next week we will host Jim Tew, and have 1 heavyweight each month for a lecture. I know a lot but rarely give advice. If I do, I quote someone wiser. The guys and girls on this list know a lot and I love them for giving of their time. You got me started.

Dick Marron


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Married 11 years. Wife is Danish, named Ida, and is an RN. She's 39, and I'm one day younger. Have a 3 month old daughter. Four cats named, Katie, Big Boy, Misty, and Kalli. Love gardening, hunting, skiing, camping (primitive of course), and of course beekeeping. Love getting my jeep dirty.
Spent 9 years in the Air Force, specializing in Satellite communications. (Many things most would not believe.) Another 2-1/2 in the gaurd. I have a real estate liscense, and an insurance liscense....and hate both.

I have kept bees for 6 years and last year decided to build up to a full time hobby. This year I went from 50 to 225, give or take a couple. Currently building and painting to add another 300 this April. Became interested in bees after spending the day at Longwood gardens in Kennett Square, Pa. They had put on a show on bees and was hooked. Also have an auctioneers liscense to augment the beekeeping. Currently building an auction house, but will definetly go all bees if things play out for me.

I love to joke but am a stickler for doing things correct. I am very opinionated and love a good battle of wits. Love to rub people to see their reactions. You can learn alot about people this way.
I think socialism sucks, liberals suck, and Clinton sucks. I am a diehard republican, but not a religous right fanatic. They suck also. But love people, whoever they are as long as they are passionate, know what they are talking about, and stand up for their convictions. I believe in black and white, and hate the gray areas of life. I believe your either for something or against it. That or just to ignorant to decide.

My current hobby is to wait until a new post is listed and see if I can beat M. Bush to be the first to post an response.


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey all,
I'm a soldier and very passionate about it. I believe in Duty, Honor, Loyalty and Family (the order is no indication of priorty, all apply to everything). I also think many things "suck", however I pick and choose my battles and don't worry about those things I can't change. I have no hives yet but I have been reading for almost a year and plan to start in the spring (a promise I made to my wife). I don't think anyone on this site is arrogant I welcome any advice however I can get it.
I refuse to use chemicles and am not concearned with making money from honey. My goal is to experiment and hope to contribute to the betterment of bees and bee keeping. I will not comment on what I don't know however there have been some questions biology related that I will comment on.
My Bio: 
I'm 40 married to a beautiful German (Sylvia) 1.5 kids Michelle 2 yrs and Antony 6 mos. I'm a staff sergeant with 11 years in the Army military police corps. Life experiences; college many years studies include nursing, criminal justice, business. Joined the Army 1n 93 been to Korea, Germany and deployed to Bosnia. worked as a dog handler and customs agent. Trying to jump on the next Iraq deployment.
Goals:
1 Stay alive to retirement.
2 If the bee thing works for me I will retire in 9 years and then maybe I'll think about money.

How is this Bee related...not much, but at least now when I post you know where I'm comming from!

Thanks Mike and all for the great advice this truly is the best place to learn!

MIKI
(note: found the botton that turns caps off)
If things work


----------



## 5TR-Apiary (May 6, 2003)

I have only been beekeeping for about three yrs. and I do it because I wanted a better garden and after a few years of not seeing any bees I decided I need to find out why! It started there. I have a great group of local beekeepers who answer all my question and help me when I call with my concerns. I joined here to learn more and about different views of handling things like pest and diease.. Hope you learn as much as I have!


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Well, I don't like to talk about myself too much but I'm feeling the pressure to say a few things....

By nature I am an inventor and I love to solve problems and do experiments. I'm a diehard advocate. I pick my challenges with the guidance of my higher power. I am not religious, but a spiritual person. 

I am a Libertarian. 
http://www.lp.org/organization/ 
http://www.libertarian.org/ 

I am a CO...
http://www.nisbco.org/ 

I am a deist, generally speaking, in my philosophical and spiritual beliefs....
http://www.sullivan-county.com/deism.htm 

I have many mentors that has influenced me over the years, one being Thomas Paine. 

I love researching metaphysics and the psudo sciences. 

I've had the fortune to live in many places including Germany for a couple of years and was able to do some traveling there. I love to travel and visit historical areas and museums etc. I like to study the origens of things. 

My husband is retired Navy Cheif Hospital Corpsman and now is a nurse. He's from Alabama and I'm from NC. We live in Kansas. I have too many interests and hobbies to list. I love muscle cars and motorcycles and music. I can drive anything from a horse to a semi truck. I love hound dogs. Blood hound and bassets. I would like to breed bassets for sale. 

We have a mini farm on 15 acres. I have four hives as of this date that are thriving and in good shape for winter. I used essential oils for control of mites. Going into my third year. Like Micheal, I love to study about self sufficiency. (sp) I've been reading Mother Earth Mag since early 70's.

I like to shoot the breeze on in the chat room as often as I can... Anyone who would like to sharpen their typing skills while learning and having fun, visit the chat room.

I tease and have a dry sense of humor.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings . . .

Here is an example of "character".

In the process of asking a question, an error in judgement has been expressed. That error could be considered an insult.

But those of whom could have been offended, came forward without malice, and offered an honest reply to the question.

If this is typical of people who keep bees, I hope someday, to be able to also say, "I'M A BEEKEEPER, TOO!"


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have had bees since 1970. As many as 60 in the early eighties, down to one due to mites in '97, up to about thirty now. Keep bees primarily in residential areas south of San Francisco where bees fly almost every day, and the eucalyptus flow starts in October. Easy beekeeping here, often have 400 pound hives with a 100-150 lb. average. Swarming is a problem due to the long flow and honey clogging of the brood chambers. 

My bible of beekeeping is "Beekeeping at Buckfast Abbey" by Brother Adam. I run 11 1/4" deep brood frames, some 9 1/8", and use mediums for honey supers with both eight and nine frame spacing. I have twelve 12 frame Dadant Jumbo hives as per Brother Adam, and the square supers to go with them, all homemade in 1979 after visiting Brother Adam in England. I have Buckfast, All American, Harbo, and feral bees. I started two small cell colonies from feral swarms this year, the one that drew god small cell died out. The other is very strong. I use Apistan in dwindling colonies. I run strong ones with no meds. 

I sell most of my honey wholesale and some out of my home. I make a few Ross Rounds, that don't sell well here. My project last winter was making sixteen hives on screened bottom pallets mounted to a flatbed that can be moved by a hooklift truck. 

I like Clinton, liberals, think Bush Sucks, and have never seen any proof that a God exists. I feel religions create most of the political and war problems in the world. I was a CO during the Vietnam War, and still am. I have kept bees for 33 years, lived in the same house for 31 years, been a landscaper for 32 years, and a landscape contractor for 30 years. 

I have MS, and will quit keeping bees when that finally gets me, or the Killer bees arrive, which will probably come first, and possibly soon.


----------



## James Urbish (Jul 17, 2002)

I had bees in the late 70s and started back about two years ago. Now have 15 hives. People are different. Some people can dive off into a hobby such as beekeeping and the first year have 100 hives , others could never manage 10. Time helps but drive is more important. We have invested about 3000 dollars and have put back 1300 at this time. Most of you who have read my post can probably "see me" . My english and typing skills are poor. This forum is helping both. Believe it or not I am an Eagle scout, Graduate of U of H , Master electrician, Advanced class Ham operator, and most important a good husband and father. THE FIRST THING THEY TOLD ME WHEN I BECAME A HAM OPERATOR IN 1977 WAS DON'T TALK ABOUT RELIGION AND POLITICS. This might be good advice for bee forums too!!!! But being from TEXAS and not being able to keep my mouth shut I often talk of both. Started out 80% Democrat in 77 now I am 100% conservative. I do still vote for one democrat and he is pro gun, We all have our litmus test now don't we. He did not run to New Mexico either!!! I dont care what others {even Clinton} do as long as they dont mess with me, my family, my freedom, my guns[see freedom], my TEXAS, my way of life. Give it all away just dont ask me to pay for it. I have always belived in god but the day I watched my daughter come into this life and I looked into her eyes and as she grabbed my finger and as I talked to her she calmed; I knew this was not of this earth and not by my hand alone. It is no accident that we are here. All this b. s. being said and done I would be glad to split a six pack with any of you and talk bees... 

[This message has been edited by James Urbish (edited October 25, 2003).]

[This message has been edited by James Urbish (edited October 25, 2003).]


----------



## Malcolm McNabb (Dec 30, 2002)

April this year my 1st package of all-american bees arrived. so far we have taken 60lbs of honey and they have 2 brood chambers and 3 full supers , adding another super this week,golden rod everywhere.
I am 42 married for the 1st time 5 years ago,wife 31 same for her, no kids.
Grew up in oklahoma moved to south texas 15 years ago. I started a business in brownsville texas ,aircraft repair maintence ect.. 9/11/01 happened and went from 11 employees to 2 now. One of the toughest task was to have to lay off these employees/friends not because of the monetary side it was a guilty feeling like i failed these people. 

We live on south padre island texas my hive is in the back yard,dont let it get out im trying to keep it a secret. My loves are My wife, my Jaguar Cars any thing mechanical, being outside, surfing big waves ,not here unless a storm in the gulf,just having fun and enjoying life.
My dislikes are Big corperations ,loud stereos, trash, femanazis, bleeding heart liberals, people who think the gov owes them something, people who pay with food stamps and then load them in a new truck, excuses for their actions.
Our plan now is to sell the house and get off this sand bar move out to central west texas to the middle o no where.and try to have as may hives as i can manage, I KNOW im a novice but all things are shiny when new.
Ive have learned so much from this board and enjoy all the Q/A from this dedicated group of people
Mal ,the bug lover


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Dave W. 
Good point. I was hazily aware of what you saw clearly. 

Coyote: "Obsessive compulsion", and "Monomania" come to mind to describe zealous beekeepers. The compulsion thing is doing the same thing repetitively and it keeps you from blowing up. Like putting frames and foundation together, in the winter.(Or the bees doing the "washboard" thing) "Monomania" might be when someone says "Good morning" and you start talking about bees. Or some one calls you "Honey" at a party and you start to filibuster about it's health benefits. I'm going to mine this thread for people to visit on my RV trip next summer.

Dickm


----------



## wishthecuttlefish (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi, 
My name is Kai Richardson. I'm 35, married, and expecting my first voodoo chile (a boy) on December 19th. I figured that I wouldn't be busy enough with a newborn and needed to start a new hobby.







I've been reading voraciously everything I can get my hands on and slowly collecting equipment to get ready to start 2 hives in the spring. I have been fortunate enough to live near some very experienced master beekeepers and they have given me enormous amounts of advice.

I live in Maryland, which is one of the worst states for honey production, and have lived here most of my life. I became fascinated with beekeeping when I happened on a website about Steve Vai, who is a very famous rock guitarist. He described in detail about his own beekeeping hobby and I was intrigued.

My other hobbies are playing guitar, and playing "mud", which is an all text D&D style adventure game played online by thousands of people. I work for IBM doing IT consulting. Yes, I am basically a geek, but with a strong love for the outdoors. My current goal is to find rewarding work that is less sitting in front of a computer all day and more working outdoors. If the bee hobby works out, I'll direct my efforts towards that.

Kai


----------



## mnist (Jun 16, 2003)

All my adult life I wanted to keep either chickens or bees. Chickens look great and make those wonderful sounds (yes, even the rooster down the road from us!) But I never had anywhere to keep them

Bees, on the other hand, don't take much space and are much easier to care for than a flock of 6 pound birds. Every time I saw a film on TV about beekeeping I would be fascinated. I dunno, it's hard to describe. 

It wasn't until this spring that my husband started really urging me to get started on that beekeeping. "If you don't do it now, you never will." 

So here I am, two nucs last spring sitting right outside my dining room window where I can watch them while I eat breakfast, and my husband talking about "me" getting two more next year. 

I'm happy with my two hives. I still haven't gotten tired of watching or tending to them. I haven't even *thought* about getting honey from them. I'm just glad to have them around









------------------
First Year Beekeeping Journal: http://www.blackcatnetworkhelp.net/beeblog.aspx 

[This message has been edited by mnist (edited October 25, 2003).]


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

Wow! What tangents!
D.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Wow! What tangents!
D

Aw comon Denise, don't be shy..










Did you get yer seed yet?


----------



## kimberjim (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm a Kiwi,pushing into my 40's and live on the coast in the Far North of NZ.I have 3 sons at University, a 15yr old daughter at home and have been married 22yrs.

Anthea and I run 2 business's,I served as a Para in the military, I'm pro gun and love the Lord.

As far as bee's go,I have 50 or so hives and at the moment they are all on pollination duty in a local avacardo orchard.

As well as a love for bees,I also have a passion for my 1911 and a mighty fine '62 Winchester M14.

jim


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Personally, if (or when) someone called me arrogant and maybe knowing something about what I write, I would consider it a compliment. Then again, I really liked Ayn Rand's books and another book called "In Defense of Elitism".

I asked for bios for the reasons stated.

As far as tangents go, it is interesting how often in life I ask question A, and questions B and C get answered instead of or in addition to A. Very frustrating, especially on the job. My wife is getting much better at this, I wonder if I am?

Bjorn Bee- I am not sure about who you are. A married grandmother with kids? I assume the second posting is more the truth. Also, wouldn't you be better preserved in a casket of mead?

Tx Urbish and others that travel: I make my own beer and would be happy to share a 6 pack. When I see this forum after work, generally I am enjoying such refreshment. Is this what lets me raise ire from some or is it the fact that my housekeeper has not returned with me pain pills?

Susan, I envy your expansion!

Thanks and continue posting.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Nursebee,
I think we share a hostility gene. It's easy to fire off an e-mail without being aware of how it could be received. Let me give examples and what I hear.

"Arrogant people with thousands of posts..."

I guess the wisest people here, who give of their time and experience over years, are in fact merely arrogant.

"Personally, if (or when) someone called me arrogant and maybe knowing something about what I write, I would consider it a compliment. Then again, I really liked Ayn Rand's books and another book called "In Defense of Elitism"."

If we really knew you we'd realize that you are actually of the elite. (It's not really arrogance, then?)

"As far as tangents go, it is interesting how often in life I ask question A, and questions B and C get answered instead of or in addition to A. Very frustrating, especially on the job. My wife is getting much better at this, I wonder if I am?"

All that personal stuff was crap?

"Bjorn Bee- I am not sure about who you are. A married grandmother with kids? I assume the second posting is more the truth. Also, wouldn't you be better preserved in a casket of mead"

You are a liar.
--------------------------------------------
There's more, but you get my drift. I don't wish to start a flame war. I actually like your feisty way. I'm afraid that you may have jumped in here too willing to judge. Now I've just gone and done the same thing! ****, will I ever get over that? Read you stuff before you post please?

Dick Marron
(who may be over sensitive)


----------



## James Urbish (Jul 17, 2002)

This is the beauty of the internet. We must all thank Al Boar for inventing it! Instead of maybe 10 knowitalls in a group of 1000 people, we are now able to have as many as 500 knowitalls in the same group of 1000 useing al's internet. Conversation is a circle and if we just answered the question asked it would die . Jim your m14 1962 win is it full auto? What are your laws down there?? I have a m1 and a m1a and after you shoot them its not near as fun to shoot that old 22. I always thought that Australia could be my escape when the U.S. gets to liberal, but that is now not possible due to their gun laws. How about New Zealand?

[This message has been edited by James Urbish (edited October 26, 2003).]


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I am a learning Beekeeper who started small ( 2 hives) in 1965 and now have 503 hives to learn from. Raised 2 kids thru colledge and now the oldest is helping run the business.
Clint


------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

I grew up in a small town near Buffalo New York. My father was a full time farmer and we worked hard most of the time. My Grandfather was a commercial beekeeper in the southern tier of New york state.

I settled in North Carolina after getting married and and have been here 18 years. Have been married 18 years with 2 sons. About 5 years ago at the age of 32,I decided to get into beekeeping simply as an extension of my agrarian roots. My grandfather had discouraged me up until that point due to the problem of mites. He told me I should wait until a "they" got them under control. I now have 15 hives and will probably get into some 4.9mm in the upcoming year. 

I was immediately hooked and consider the honeybee to be one of God's most amazing creations. I love to talk about them but try to be reserved.

I currently serve as the President of the Guilford County beekeepers here in central North Carolina.

Kurt


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I'm a 52 year old tree climber in the suburbs of the city I was born in.I enjoy traveling but I always come home.I've been married for 25 years and have 2 grown daughters.I was tossed out of prep school,dropped out of college and obtained CO status for Vietnam.In the past ,I have been a member of the NRA,ACLU , the World Future Society ,a few bee and tree organizations and some I can't remember.(see first sentence).I've had long hair,short hair and am now working on no hair.

I'm a liberal conservative.....or a conservative liberal.I haven't figured it out yet.And don't care!!

I think intolerant people "suck".

I think people who see the world as black or white need to climb down out of their tower or AC'd SUVs or any other metaphor you'd care to use.

But enough of my "arrogant" ranting.

"No man is an island."I don't know who said that but I 'm sure he was talking about beekeeping.I,like M.B.,started bee keeping back in the 70's,through the influence of M.E.News,Organic Gardening,Countryside Magazine and the whole "back to the land "movement.We wanted to be self sufficient so that when the Russians blew the East Coast off the face of the Earth we could all move to Kansas and live off the land.Well thank God that never happened, because I failed.Don't get me wrong.My bees made honey.I could grow and can six cases of stewed tomatos.I still brew an excellent oatmeal stout.I failed because I tried to be an "island".Sure,I had a couple of texts.I even had had a subscription to "Bee Culture " at one time.But I knew no other beekeepers.I had no mentor.I didn't belong to any clubs.I could not compare or evaluate my successes and failures because I could not share them.And when the mites came they kicked my a**.

Then I found the internet.I renewed my subsription to Bee Culture.I found out about my state bee club on the internet and joined.I found out about EAS and joined.Bee-L,Yahoo-groups,Beesource.Other beekeepers!With the same problems.With the same mistakes.But now we had synergism.

I found the Bee Forum kind of by mistake.I was looking for plans to build bee equipment and stumbled across Barry's other web page(Thanks Barry).when I went back later,I found that the plans were now on this Bee Source site.I joined and have read most of the posts since.As you can see on the left,I don't post often.I am a very slow typist and I don't like to spend a lot of time on the computer.When I have asked a question,I have been pleased with the responses most times.When I reply,I base it on facts and try to provide references.Some on this forum accumulate facts and can repeat them for the benifit of others.Over and over again,if needed,with more patience than I.Others have tired of repeating themselves and we don't hear from them as often.And others have built thier numbers by spouting endless opinions and B.S.But thats OK too.I have a built in B.S. filter and sometimes I get a chuckle from it ,usually at their expence.


As you've probably guessed,I don't make money from my bees.I eat some,sell some,give some away.I think I was a little ahead until I bought that new radial extractor last year.I don"t make money on my chickens either.Maybe the eggs pay for the feed.But I work for free.Or I should say I work for the smile on that little boys face when he finds his first warm egg,even though the hen pecked his finger and it has a smudge of chicken poop on it.

Jack


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I grew up in a small town near Buffalo New York...
>I settled in North Carolina after getting married and and have been here 18 years. Have been married 18 years with 2 sons. 

And after 18 years in NC I bet you're still considered a Yankee. Of course your kids are too. "just because a cat has kittens in the oven doesn't make 'em biscuts"


>I'm a liberal conservative.....or a conservative liberal.I haven't figured it out yet.And don't care!!

Sounds like a Libertarian at heart.

>I found the Bee Forum kind of by mistake.I was looking for plans to build bee equipment...

Me too. I was looking for dimensions online for some piece of equipment I was planning and there it was. It still took some time before I checked out the forum, but the site kept coming up when I searched for things.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

I guess I could add to my bio.

I'm 31, married only once for 9 wonderfull years. No children, but 4 dogs; 1 blood hound, 1 basset, 1 beagle, and 1 I don't realy know what it is. I'm a full time firefighter, part time beekeeper. I'm the chairman of my local beekeepers assoication, and like I have read above, I found beesource by searching for plans on the internet....once again thanks Barry. I'm a Libertarian, and think the goverments job is to defend our shores deliver my mail and stay the [email protected]#l out of my life. 

------------------
BB

The first step in house breaking a dog, is letting the dog in the house.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>So I am asking folks to tell us about what your life experience is with beekeeping. I could just leave it at that, <snip> I am also curious about how you got into bees, # of hives you have had over the years, money you have lost or made, how you market yourself (honey versus pollination), your prices, your inventions or contributions, your dreams, etc...


Having learned my lessons well in the Boy Scouts, growing up as a weekend farmer, and also being a bit of a survivalist, keeping bees on the family farm appealed to me on the eve of 1999.

Every year I doubled my number of hives until this year when I expanded unintentionaly to twenty six. My plan was to expand to fifteen and hold there. It was giving my phone number to the local extension service that got me into more work than I planned on this year.

Between swarm removals, bee colony removals from buildings, ferral removals from old buildings and storm damaged trees, and even finding a couple of abandoned hives got me to where I am today.

To date I have not made any money selling honey. My goals this year were to grow bees and learn more about managing them, establish a field of clover, and to grow my colonys strong for a good crop next year.

I don't know if I will ever make any money off honey, but the removal business is VERY good. With out it I would not have been able to buy all that Permacomb. I am sure that next year I will be more selective about how many jobs I take on, but when they pay you to take their bees, well you have to do what you have to do.

At this time I am moving away from the chemicals, I have not used any this year, and want to eventually go au-natural. It was a hard decision to go the no chemical route, but knowing that there will be a constant influx of free bees to suppliment my losses, I can now consentrate on selective breeding and accomplish my goals.

------------------
Bullseye Bill
Smack dab in the middle of the country.


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Michael:
I have to admit, that was a good one I had never heard before!
Yes I am still considered a yankee, but do my best to cover it up!
Wouldnt go back to NY unless I had to. Just love the weather here in North Carolina; Hurricanes and all!


----------



## Bee_Charmer (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey all,

It's nice to read how many different yet similiar backgrounds evreyone has. 

I don't know where to begin. I'm a homeschooling Mom of 3. Moved from Lancaster, PA (grew up in almost upstate NY)a couple years ago to NC. Had to leave my bees. I'd only had them a couple years. I became interested in bees through reading....don't remember where anymore because I've read tons since I got hooked. Found a course at Penn State that I could take at home which was very informative. I am just fascinated by those little critters. I've decided to begin again this spring and am thinking of trying an alternate to the traditional hive. Possibly a long hive, maybe even a top bar hive. Partly because of the lifting, mainly because it'll be more hands-on. I think my kids would enjoy building it and it would be easier for them to observe and work with. The TBH also sounds interesting because we would be able to see how the bees construct comb naturally. Eventually involving the kids in the sale of the surplus honey. The possibilities for teaching are endless. Science, math, history, civics, etc. Not to mention patience and responsibility. OK I'm starting to ramble. Anyway, thanks guys for such a great resource!

PS: <And after 18 years in NC I bet you're still considered a Yankee. Of course your kids are too. "just because a cat has kittens in the oven doesn't make 'em biscuts"> Thanks Micheal! I wrote it down, I'm saving that one. You must've lived here at some point. I love it here.

Carol,
Beulaville, NC (yes Beula-ville LOL)
Southern Fried Yankee


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My Dad and all his family were Okies. I grew up in Illinois and Nebraska and when I moved to Oklahoma I was considered a Yankee and so were my two kids who were born there.







All my life I NEVER considered myself a Yankee. I rooted for the Confederates all my life.

I notice in the news that President Bush has run into disidents overseas with "Yankee Go Home" posters. Someone should explain to them that a Texan is NOT a Yankee. When I lived in the south I don't think I every heard the word "Yankee" without the prefix "*** *" I thought it was one, three syllable word.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Carol,

If you'd like info on TBH there is a thread under the equipment forum.
http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum12/HTML/000012.html 

If you'd like info on long hives, I've been playing with them off and on for a long time.
http://www.beesource.com/eob/althive/bush/index.htm 

Click on the pictures for more detail and explanations.


----------



## uncletom (Apr 4, 2003)

Wow.....

I am awe'd.

Its amazing what you find when you look beyond the computer screen....

I honistly havent read every post word for word, havn't had the time, but I will.

Makes me feel small.....

What was it "The problems of two small people dont add up to a hill of beans in this crazy world" or something like that. 

Lots of true talant here, and not just with the bees.

I thought we all was just a bunch hillbillies that liked bees.

What was question "A" again... I forgot.

tom


----------



## zermatt (Jul 18, 2003)

This is my second Yr -- one hive last year and started two this year but combined them a month ago. Large harvest last year -- very small this year. Learning a great deal from reading posts; thanks. 

------------------


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

alright,here it is,i'm 37,grew up in cincinnati,became a hoosier about 18yrs ago.live out in the sticks with a big white dog,little shack,outhouse,well and woodstove.i've come to appreciate my backward ways more and more in this fast paced b.s world.i'm a psychiatric nurse.i've traveled alot in my time,all through asia,australia,n.z.,a few other places.my travels have definitely influenced my views,and certainly has made me appreciate how lucky(and rich) we all are compared to the rest of the world.which brings me to my leftist slant,how can people profess to be good christians but are against helping others(whether here or abroad).currently i've got about 15 hives,i use no chemicals.


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

And I thought filling out those profiles for computer dating were hard!!!
I'm a single mom of two small daughters whom I homeschool every other week when I have joint custody of them. When I'm not homeschooling I work part time as an RN in surgery at a small surgery center in Louisville. The people I work with are considered my family since my real family is spread out from TX, SC, and CT. 
Other than beekeeping I like to play tennis, hike, bike , garden and camp. Or rather I would like to.I was raised Southern Baptist, but don't claim that anymore and have found peace of mind by embracing the beliefs of Native American Spirituality. I have not denounced my Christianity, but have expanded my horizons by realizing there is more to life than religion. I will not give you my opinion of religion since I don't like to offend people.
I can't talk intelligently about politics so I stay out of it, but will listen and observe.
As for bees.....I've had as many as 18 hives and made some money that year. I now have 7 hives but after keeping bees for 7 years have decided I want to keep it fun so I will be decreasing to 4 hives. I love mentoring people about bees, and usually do it on-line. You truly meet some fascinating people from all walks of life in beekeepers and that may be part of what keeps me in the "business." I like being part of an "elite" group--elite meaning to me part of something not many people do or know about. I'll refer to myself as eccentric, have been called quirky but I accept that as a compliment.
Hmmm, did I leave anything out? If I did I know you all will tell me!
Denise


----------



## Curry (Sep 22, 2003)

Like many above, my father kept bees when I was a kid and helping him I learned to love it. I didn't start keeping my own until four years ago. I decided I would throw out every existing beekeeping practice and experiment with what works on my own. (Many things which worked well during my fathers generation don't necessarily work now...) Anyway, I'm glad I did 'cause I do things a little different than most.

I have a degree in Chemical Engineering and have worked as an engineer for 12 years, but was laid off last April. I've decided I'm burnt out on engineering so I'll just help my wife with her business and try some sidelining in bees. I'm up to 60 hives now, and would like to double each year for several more years. Hope we don't have any more years like this last one honey-wise... it was slow. Maybe I'll move my bees to soybean fields during summer in East Arkansas if I can ever find a grower out there willing. Oh ya, I'm 39 and have 4 young kids.


----------



## Bee_Charmer (Oct 22, 2003)

Michael,

<Click on the pictures for more detail and explanations.>

Thank you so much, I had seen your pictures
but didn't realise I could clicky on them.

<If you'd like info on TBH there is a thread under the equipment forum.>

I had been searching around in here for info, I should've just asked you to begin with. This is wonderful. I'm up and can't sleep, listening to George Noory on the radio. Looks like I've got a lot of reading to do.

Thanks much,
Carol

[This message has been edited by Bee_Charmer (edited October 29, 2003).]


----------



## BillKP71 (Feb 3, 2003)

wishthecuttlefish wrote;

>I live in Maryland, which is one of the worst states for honey production, and have lived here most of my life.

Sad but true. I didn't find that out until after I got started with my first hive this past spring. (The info. coyote provided a while back showed Maryland dead last in virtually every category of honey production.)
Fortunately MD is still fortunate to have a number of very experienced and helpful beekeepers and beekeeping organizations.

My name is Bill Stoffel, I'm 54 and spend my weekends in MD with my wife and daughter, the rest of the time in lovely South Philly. (Got relocated in the last round of federal base closures.) Makes keeping bees a bit more challenging but we got through our first summer OK. (Except for going queenless once, still don't know why.) No honey prodution, but I think stores should be adequate for the winter. If all goes well I hope to be ready to add one or 2 more hives next spring.


----------



## uncletom (Apr 4, 2003)

I started Beekeeping when I was 14 years old. Have had at least 1 hive every year since. For a total of 30 years.

I was setting at the dinning room table in the sparse tenet house an older brother occupied as part of his job as a farmhand. In this house my brother had three things to eat. A can of fresh (straight from the cow) milk, a hand full of Oreos and a jar of store bought honey. The Oreos were for his mice. No, not caged little white ones, but large gray ones that roamed freely through the shack. As I dined on milk, honey and Oreo's I stared at the picture of a honeybee on comb on the label of the honey jar it occurred to me that I wanted to keep bees. Until this time I had never seen a real bee hive and my experience with them was being stung walking in bare feet.

With money I had earned in various after school and summer occupations, I ordered everything I need to start beekeeping from Montgomery wards. Including the bees. 

My Dad got interested in the bees so it became a family project. From that time we have kept anywhere from one hive to a high of 25. In thirty years I would guess the average was 10. Right Now I have 7, 6 were packages this spring; my dad has one, my nephew 3 (or 4?). 

Several years back work and kids got me too busy and I let my beekeeping slip, regretfully. I always had a hive or few, just did very little with them. During this time is when mites came into the area; my dad got really frustrated and cut way back on his operation. Now I am at a point where I want to do more I find my self behind in educating myself on things such as mites and other new fangled developments in the industry. Hence my search for help and finding this place.

I wouldnt say I ever made money at this game. Any profits made go in to equipment upgrades, new packages etc. I feel in the long run we have broke even, maybe even a little better, but no real profits. A lot of enjoyment though.

My parents sell honey in quart mason jars out of their house. I am too far off the beaten path to sell out of here. Word of mouth no real advertising. Small sign in the front yard. This year, for the first time my nephew made some comb honey and sold some quarts and pints through a farm stand that he seen had no honey products. Seemed to work good.

We just raised the price from $4.50 to $5.00 per quart.

I have never invented anything.

I am not sure what you mean by "contributions".

My dreams are my own

As far as "etc", I live in the boonies with my wife and 3 kids. I am a pipefitter / plumber by trade. Proud to be union. I have been called a hippie, a ******* and a hillbilly all at the same time. (The hair fell out so I havent heard hippie for many years). It was once rumored that I was Amish, but I'm not. In addition to beekeeping I like to hunt and cut wood. Firewood, logs and a few bolts of ash that go to the ball bat factory.

Additionally;

I use sumac for smoker fuel, tried other stuff, sumac is for me.
I like Italian bees, tried others they didnt make the cut.

Once again I used chemical treatment, I hope to get away from that.

The three hardest things about beekeeping that I have found are mites, pesticides and western NY winters.

I would like to thank every at this site its the best beekeeping resource that I have ever found.

tom


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Jack Grimshaw. I really enjoyed your post... LOL

I wish you'd post more often.

I have to admit a thought. "were you talking about me when you talked about the many posts full of bs?"

I thought so.....

LOL

Post more, that was fun..


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

>I'm probably arrogant generally but I try to hide it.
>"Some of these arrogant people with thousands of posts..."
> I don't think anyone on this site is arrogant I welcome any advice however I can get it.

Ain't nobody round thats got George Imrie beat, god bless him. bout as cranky and smart and knows it for real as any of them. Would never call it arrogant. Conviction yes. Don't know his fate but I miss his posts.

PS Dadant bill came today. boy is the wife pissed. I think her words were 'unsustainable'. i'm hooked, just go out and get a few stings and I'll get over it.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I started beekeeping three years ago; the idea had been growing on me, and it was a potential way of getting off sugar onto something a bit more healthy. I promptly found that there was more to it than I'd realised. My first hive was seriously nasty; there were times when they'd chase me into my shed and then patrol outside the door waiting for me. The second generation were a bit better but still not very nice. By that time I'd started taking stings for granted. The trouble was, they never produced much honey, queens only lasted one season, and there were annual problems raising queens; we were having a series of bad summers and they just didn't seem to mate. Last year was particularly awful, and finished them off; they all died out during the winter. 

So I was left with several boxes of small comb, and no bees. I'd been wanting native bees anyway, so I got a couple of nucs and tried swapping them onto small comb. I lost one in the process, but the other has requeened itself and seems well established. They're much better to work with, I no longer use smoke, and rarely get stung. they sem to make more honey too, though its a bit early to be dogmatic. 

Apart from that, I teach, look after things at my local Methodist church, try to keep up with Biblical Studies, garden and collect ancient coins.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

My first taste of beekeeping happened back in the 70's when a family I knew decided to start up beekeeping. They were readers of Mother Earth, Organic Gardening, and other periodicals of similar genre. I was in my mid-teens at the time. They worked up to about 60 hives and I remember being around their home a lot and seeing the bees and their operation and learning the basics of beekeeping. At that age, I had a lot of other interests going on in my life.

It wasn't until the early 90's that I decided to get some hive equipment I had in storage, down from the garage attic, and get them full of bees. I started with two hives. Ordered a 3 lb. package of bees from Georgia for one, and a nuc from a local commercial beekeeper for the other. I enjoyed the package bees much more, watching them start with nothing and ending up with 20 deep frames of comb and stored honey, set for the winter.

This was also the same time I really got interested in computers (thank you Mac, having been turned off previously from buying a pre-windows dos machine a few years before), Internet, and web design. Having a lot of experience in construction and cabinetmaking and noticing there were few websites on beekeeping and none where you could find drawings for making your own equipment, an idea was born and a website was created. After about 2 years, I decided to create Beesource. By then, I had met other beekeepers who challenged me in my conventional beekeeping ways (Lusby's, Wenner, Rodriguez, etc.) and realized that because it was different from the party line we were hearing from a lot of the scientists and researchers, it was not getting out to the rest of the beekeeping community. I expanded the scope of the site to include space and forums for these people and their views.

I keep a handful of hives, primarily for testing and research. I left chemicals and drugs 4 years ago and will not go back. I enjoy my TBH and may do away with all my conventional equipment and keep only TBH's. I've gone through the conversion to small cell in all my Lang's but still feel the bees are showing me there is still more to it than one cell size.

I have made some very good friends through this medium. Some I've met many times, others I'm still planning to meet face to face. Dennis keeps sending me his weather so all I have to do is call him up and get my forecast 2 days in advance.

I'm a single dad who has five kids that are gifts from God. Apart from Christ, they are first in my life.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## danbeeman (May 16, 2003)

Daisy,

I'm 57, live in northern CA and have had bees on and off since I was about 25. At one time (before varroa), I had 150 hives, a home built forklift and wanted to go commercial, but came to realize I couldn't make a living at it unless I had 1000 hives and wanted to drive trucks all year long. (Even then you couldn't make any money at it.)

I was a contractor for 15 years and owned my own software business which I sold 2 years ago. I'm now retired and getting back into bees for the fun of it. My goal is to have 100 hives and make a little money from them, but if I don't it won't matter. I have 20 hives started from packages this year. They did well and I will split them in the spring.

I'm just finishing a loading boom for my flatbed truck (building it myself) because I don't want to ruin my back. I built all of my own equipment, but am going to buy supers and frames in the future since they can be had for less than I can buy the lumber for.

I've had the good fortune to travel some recently and visited beekeepers in India and Scicily recently. I think this forum is great! It really helped me orient to management with varroa.

Dan the beeman


----------



## Louise (Aug 18, 2003)

I a first generation Canadian, with the rest of my family still in Germany. I moved to the USA 10 years ago for medical school (I'm a naturopathic physician) and never went back - even though I really miss it. After my second year of residency I started having babies and followed my husband to the East Coast for his schooling. We now live on some shared land in Portland, try to eat organically and sometimes get referred to as hippies.

For the last 5 years friends have been keeping bees on our land and I have been watching and learning. This year no-one else was doing it so I decided it was time for me to start. I took an evening beekeeping class, ordered some packages and was off! In 6 months I've learned more than the last 5 years combined. I now have 3 hives and will probably stay here until the boys are older and can really help me. My 4 year old has a bee suit and inspite of several stings pre-bee suit, still loves working with them and has no fear (he decided it was a good idea to catch some bees in a tea strainer - when he let them go they let him know they didn't like that one bit







) ! 

Before I found this forum I thought I was all alone in trying to do it drug-free. I'm glad there are so many others out there - and not just lefty-hippies either!


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Dan and Louise, I took some honey this year and use it in my coffee and tea. I use it in my fresh sqeezed lemon aid almost daily with a cayenne capsule that I made myself. Bought the #10 hots and dried them in my vegetable dryer, powdered them and stuff em in caps... What a BOOST! Along with a B combo and I'm alive again! (well too I stopped using the cell phones because it was having deleterious affects upon me brain caused by electromagnetic radiation)

Anyway the girls brought home the chocolates from trick and treating. I ate some and had an aweful reaction. My legs were jitterin, I could of danced the jitterbug for an hour. 

I realized that since I began using honey for all my sweetness, my body had cleansed itself of the poisonous affects of white sugar. I had not realized how bad it could be on older folks like me. Anyway, my stash of honey won't last till next July Aug when I'll hopefully collect some more honey. I will have enough beehives because even if all my hives died out this winter, I will buy packages, so anyway, I'll have to buy honey because I'll run out of mine. 

My bees don't have commercial chemicals in them. Oils yes. I don't mind this for our family. 

I really enjoy this place. All the folks here are just as genuine and unique as they come.


----------



## ccrb (Aug 21, 2001)

I'm Rob Green, a backyard beekeeper and speaker and sometimes teacher of beekeeping. I'm a director in the Indiana State Beekeeping Assn, and the publicity chair of Heartland Apicultural Society. I run the Indiana Beekeeping School, with two classes in January coming up.

I'm a business consultant, computer tech, Advanced Master Gardener, radio show host.


----------



## SoCal (Nov 3, 2003)

Hello everyone,this is my first post on a great site.My name is Wayne Scott,mid 40s and I am a beeaholic once again. Had about 40 hives back in the 70s and early 80s in and around Ventura County, Ca. Ended up giving all my bees and equipment to friends. I Just did'nt have the time I guess.

But then 15yrs later, I boxed up a swarm this Aug, what can I say. I'm starting from scratch once again, and boy have things become more complicated. Just where did all these mite thingies and beatles come from?

The only real problem we had out here was fires,floods,earthquakes and mud slides LOL But these darn mites seem to be everywhere! I'm confident that in the near future these pests will be less of a problem, and without the use of chemical controls, but with proper selective breeding.

I hope to have a minimun of 25 or more hives next year. I still have all my good locations, most of the other keepers are gone now, it's more wide open. What the heck, I can't wait till next summer!


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Welcome SoCal

I started keeping bees last year without a clue with regards to bee mites. I learned about the situation for dealing with them here.

Great Source, Beesource.

Hmmm a New Moto perhaps?

LOL


----------

